# Training twice a day?



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

Does anyone train everyday twice a day when on cycle?

I have seen a few people from my gym starting to do this and was wondering if anyone else does it, train one muscle group each session, for example legs in the morning and back in the afternoon

tempted to give it a go when I start my next cycle


----------



## PROTEIN (Apr 17, 2016)

I'd personally do cardio in the mornings and weights in the evening


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have done this since christmas but stopped last week i found it very good....


----------



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i have done this since christmas but stopped last week i found it very good....


 Did you train one muscle per session?

Did you have some sort of routine which muscle was to be trained next etc ?

did you have any rest days?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

PROTEIN said:


> I'd personally do cardio in the mornings and weights in the evening


 Doing any significant amount of cardio every day wouldn't really make sense for someone who is bulking. It would just mean they'd have to eat even more food to gain weight.


----------



## PROTEIN (Apr 17, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Doing any significant amount of cardio every day wouldn't really make sense for someone who is bulking. It would just mean they'd have to eat even more food to gain weight.


 The question was asking if you train twice a day on cycle. I have not cycled yet but I do like to train twice a day. I think cardio added in to your weekly workouts 3 times a week helps with staying lean and allows you to consume more calories prior to evening training


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

PROTEIN said:


> The question was asking if you train twice a day on cycle. I have not cycled yet but I do like to train twice a day. I think cardio added in to your weekly workouts 3 times a week helps with staying lean and allows you to consume more calories prior to evening training


 Some cardio when bulking is good for health and fitness, which may in turn help with weight training. What you're doing sounds sensible from this point of view.

In case you think there is a reason to specifically do this I'll just mention there is no need to eat lots of calories prior to training.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

I cycle 2hrs every morning before work, karate at lunch time, gym in the afternoon, then badminton/squash after work, plus i work a 9-6 job 6 days a week


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> I cycle 2hrs every morning before work, karate at lunch time, gym in the afternoon, then badminton/squash after work, plus i work a 9-6 job 6 days a week


 Haha no wonder you love that Kratom. My body wouldn't put up with that without some "help".


----------



## PROTEIN (Apr 17, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Some cardio when bulking is good for health and fitness, which may in turn help with weight training. What you're doing sounds sensible from this point of view.
> 
> In case you think there is a reason to specifically do this I'll just mention there is no need to eat lots of calories prior to training.


 No not quite what I meant, instead of dropping calories to a low level. I include cardio so I can have a few more during the day which allows me to feel and train better whilst keeping fat at bay


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I train weights am and cardio PM.

Don't think I could manage 2 x per day weights + cardio.

Currently training every day so hitting body parts 2 x per week.

Nutrition, rest and supps should be on point if you're considering it.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

AAS helps in muscle building not in joints building. Keep them healthy and don't make your road shorter. Do, what is optimal


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

I wouldnt do it, even on cycle. Theres a benefit to effort ratio. By doubling you workout time you wont get double results. you might get an extra 10%, so it doesnt realy worth.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

weaver said:


> I wouldnt do it, even on cycle. Theres a benefit to effort ratio. By doubling you workout time you wont get double results. you might get an extra 10%, so it doesnt realy worth.


 Depends, if he is a competitive BB 10% could go a long way if he responds well to the training. It's all individual at the end of the day. For an average gym rat though I would be inclined to agree with you.


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Depends, if he is a competitive BB 10% could go a long way if he responds well to the training. It's all individual at the end of the day. For an average gym rat though I would be inclined to agree with you.


 Yea sure, if you compete you'll probably do it. Ive seen BBs who are training 4hours a day. I meant for an average aas user, not even talking about natties, in this case its counterproductive.


----------

